# 5 mile ride - $20 cash tip



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

There is no telling what can happen on a ride.

Yesterday I got a 5 mile ride. Young Hispanic gentleman, may be around 20-25. First thing he said on getting in is 'no English'. Clean cut, going to a house in a middle-class neighborhood. Upon reaching the destination, he gave me a $20 cash tip.

Took me totally by surprise - I have no idea why he tipped me so well. It wasn't like we had a great conversation or anything.. language was in the way.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

$20 cash tip speaks volumes in many languages.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Cash is a universal language, my friend. I wish everyone talked to me in CASH.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

¡Gracias Señor!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Love when you get those unexpected big tips.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

His friend ordered the ride, he thought he was paying you for the trip.

Now his and friend will have a conversation and friend will now report to Uber that you accepted cash for the trip. Next up, deactivated or fare adjustment and you are back here posting that Uber stiffed you.


----------

